

Ask HN:  Good Rogue-like game to learn with? - Mz

I don't know a programming language.  I want to make a game. I have a clear purpose in mind. I need something simple that I can tinker with and try to learn from and build on.<p>Language: I don't care.  If some example clicks, that will presumably be the language I end up learning.  I currently know a little (x)html and css.<p>Hoping to get a link to a downloadable open source game I can fiddle with.  Bonus for links to supporting forums.<p>(Yes, I have done some googling of "Rogue" and "rogue-like"..etc.)
======
campnic
<http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/>

Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup is a fairly sophisticated dungeon crawler that is
open source and hosted on sourceforge. Its got a small community of developers
that work on it. I did a few minor patch submissions about 2 years back. They
use C/C++ and LUA i believe, but I generally didn't touch the LUA. Take a
look.

~~~
Mz
Thanks! I will check it out.

